# Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?



## rheinfischer70 (2. Dezember 2015)

Weiß jemand, um welche Welsart es sich handelt? Dieser wurde bei uns im Baggersee gefangen und keiner weiß, wo er herkommt. Er wurde wieder freigelassen.


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*

Hm, man erkennt ja fast nix. Sieht für mich aus wie etwas in Richtung Katzenwels. Aber was und woher.#c
https://www.google.de/search?q=katz...lb3JAhXH0hoKHW0dAoEQ_AUIBygB&biw=1149&bih=913

Grüße JK


----------



## willmalwassagen (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*

OT
gibts hier im Forum einen Fotokurs ?

Zur Frage
Das ist einfach ein Sch...bild auf dem nix zu erkennen ist.
Wieviel Barteln hat denn der Fisch ?


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*

Ist doch ganz egal, ob Ami- od Afrowels- eine in jedem Fall invasive Art wieder freigelassen- und sich nachher über "diverse Plagen" wundern... ich sach mal nix weiter dazu!


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*

Tendenziell ein Ami. Winterharte Afrikaner sind eher sehr selten. Prinzipiell aber eine echte ALo-Aktion, so einen unbekannten Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen!


----------



## Lorenz (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz egal, ob Ami- od Afrowels- eine in jedem Fall* invasive Art* wieder freigelassen-...



Ob es sich um eine invasive Art handelt ist unklar. Vielleicht überlebt der hier den Winter nicht oder vermehrt sich nicht...


----------



## Justsu (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*

Denke auch mal eher nen Ami... aber davon gibt's so viele Arten...

Jetzt drauf zu schimpfen, dass der Fisch zurück gesetzt wurde finde ich persönlich aber ehrlich gesagt unfair... wenn ein unbekannter Fisch abgeschlagen wird, heißt's dann gleich "nen Fisch den man nicht bestimmen kann auf Verdacht abzuschlagen ist ne sch**aktion, könnte ja auch ne geschützte Art sein..."

Klassischer Fall von "Wie man's macht..." 

Und das der EINE Fisch ausschlaggebend für Plage oder nicht ist, halte ich jetzt auch mal gelinde gesagt für unwahrscheinlich...

Natürlich alles nur meine persönliche Meinung!#h  

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> OT
> gibts hier im Forum einen Fotokurs ?
> 
> Zur Frage
> ...



Der hat 8 Barteln, das trifft sowohl auf Katzenwelse als auch afrikanische Clarias zu.
Ich würde die an der Rückenflosse unterscheiden, bei Katzenwelsen ist die kurz und sie haben eine Fettflosse, bei Clarias lang und durchgezogen, ohne Fettflosse, der erste Strahl ist dabei nicht so verdickt wie beim Katzenwels.

Katzenwelse haben eine eher rechteckige Schwanzflosse, Afrikaner dagegen eine Runde.
Katenwels: https://s3.amazonaws.com/classconnection/603/flashcards/2257603/jpg/stonecat-149056E9E4135043964.jpg


Clarias
:http://indiabiodiversity.org/biodiv/img/Clarias gariepinus/Clgar_u0.gif

MfG Laichzeit

Edit:
Ich halte das für einen Kastzenwels.
Beim afrikanischen Raubwels ist auch die Afterflosse verlängert, wenn in dem Bild die ganze Flosse vor der Hand ist,dürfte es irgend eine Art von Katzenwels sein sein, so genau sehe ich das aber nicht.Wenn der TO weiß, ob der Fisch eine Fettflosse hat, kann man sich sicher sein
Bei uns gibt es nur den Katzenwels und den schwarzen Zwergwels.
Bei afrikanischen Clarias dürfe der Afrikanischer Raubwels der häufigste sein, die gibts mittlerweile in einigen Forellenseen. Andere Arten wie der Froschwels gibt es ab und an in der Aquaristik.


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*



Justsu schrieb:


> Denke auch mal eher nen Ami... aber davon gibt's so viele Arten...
> 
> Jetzt drauf zu schimpfen, dass der Fisch zurück gesetzt wurde finde ich persönlich aber ehrlich gesagt unfair... wenn ein unbekannter Fisch abgeschlagen wird, heißt's dann gleich "nen Fisch den man nicht bestimmen kann auf Verdacht abzuschlagen ist ne sch**aktion, könnte ja auch ne geschützte Art sein..."
> 
> ...



 Ich wüsste nicht dass hier eine Welsart geschützt ist. Daher hätte er entnommen werden müssen, mal abgesehen davon
gibt es viele Gewässer, in denen das Zurücksetzen von Welsen explizit verboten ist.

 Zum Thema selbst kann man nur Vermutungen anstellen welche Art das ist. Auf dem Foto erkennt man halt nicht viel.


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*



Justsu schrieb:


> Jetzt drauf zu schimpfen, dass der Fisch zurück gesetzt wurde finde ich persönlich aber ehrlich gesagt unfair... wenn ein unbekannter Fisch abgeschlagen wird, heißt's dann gleich "nen Fisch den man nicht bestimmen kann auf Verdacht abzuschlagen ist ne sch**aktion, könnte ja auch ne geschützte Art sein...



Ich gebe dir da grundsätzlich recht. Aber bei einem Wels ist es ja nun wirklich einfach. Entweder ist es ein Silurus glanis, den hat man zu kennen, oder es ist eine fremde Art und die hat in heimischen Gewässern absolut nichts verloren.


----------



## Sneep (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*

Hallo,

ich sag dann mal es ist ein Amerikaner, ein Angehöriger der Familie der Katzenwelse (Ictalurus)

Genauer gesagt es ist der Getüpfelte Gabelwels oder channel Catfish_ (Ictalurus punktatus)_


Diese invasive Art ist schon länger in Europa auf dem Vormarsch.
Die Bestimmung ist unsicher,  da wichtige Merkmale auf dem Foto nicht zu erkennen sind.

Das bedeutet, ist die Bestimmung richtig, war ich das, wenn nicht, war es das Foto.:q

sneep


----------



## fishingoutlaw (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*

Ich denke man kann von einem Angler (mit Ausbildung und Angelschein) schon verlangen dass er die Einheimische Tierwelt kennt.
Und wenn der Wels nicht Einheimisch ist hat er nichts in unseren Gewässern verloren.
Schlechte Beispiele gibt es genug, Schwarzmeergrundel, Stichling, Sonnenbarsch, Forellenbarsch, Kaulbarsch ... da hätte man immer gleich die ersten erledigen sollen ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*



fishingoutlaw schrieb:


> Schlechte Beispiele gibt es genug, Schwarzmeergrundel, Stichling, Sonnenbarsch, Forellenbarsch, _*Kaulbarsch*_ ... da hätte man immer gleich die ersten erledigen sollen ...


 
Der Kaulbarsch ist ein einheimischer Fisch. Aktuell wird in einzelnen Bundesländern über die Einführung einer ganzjährigen Schonzeit wegen des Bestandsrückgangs nachgedacht. |wavey:

Habe eben gesehen, dass du den Stichling auch noch in deiner Liste aufführst. Der Neunstachlige Stichling ist in den meisten Bundesländern ganzjährig geschützt, der Dreistachlige Stichling ist auch einheimisch.

Ich ware an deiner Stelle also zurückhaltend mit solchen Sprüchen:


fishingoutlaw schrieb:


> Ich denke man kann von einem Angler (mit Ausbildung und Angelschein) schon verlangen dass er die Einheimische Tierwelt kennt.


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*

Für mich ist das ein Zwergwels. In Teilen Bayerns sind die ein echtes Problem in der Karpfenzucht. Auch gibts es leider einige Kiesgruben wo diese Biester auf dem Vormarsch sind. 

Ein bekanntes "Zwergwelsproblem" hat z.B. der sog. Rußweiher, der zwar regelmäßig abgefischt wird, aber man bekommt das Problem irgendwie nicht so recht in den Griff. 

Beim Angeln sind diese Viecher, wenn sie den in Massen auftreten ziemlich nervig, weil sie alle gängigen Köder fressen. Von Karpfenanglern weiß ich, dass sie wohl lediglich Tigernüsse verschmähen  

Als Gegenmaßnahme (habe ich in der Lokalzeitung gelesen), wird dort nun vermehrt der große Bruder (also der europäische Wels) eingesetzt, weil dieser mit seinen Kauplatten angeblich in der Lage ist, die Rückendorne des Zwergwels zu zermalmen. Andere Raubfische können das angeblich nicht und deswegen könnte er diesen zum Verhängnis werden.

Woher der Zwergwels in der Oberpfalz kommt ist unklar. Auf Stammtischen und in der Lokalzeitung heißt es, die hier in Grafenwöhr stationierten US-Amerikaner hätten ihn wahrscheinlich als "Sportfisch" importiert. Naja.....


----------



## Justsu (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Kaulbarsch ist ein einheimischer Fisch. Aktuell wird in einzelnen Bundesländern über die Einführung einer ganzjährigen Schonzeit wegen des Bestandsrückgangs nachgedacht. |wavey:
> 
> Habe eben gesehen, dass du den Stichling auch noch in deiner Liste aufführst. Der Neunstachlige Stichling ist in den meisten Bundesländern ganzjährig geschützt, der Dreistachlige Stichling ist auch einheimisch.
> 
> Ich ware an deiner Stelle also zurückhaltend mit solchen Sprüchen:


 |good:


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*



fishingoutlaw schrieb:


> Ich denke man kann von einem Angler (mit Ausbildung und Angelschein) schon verlangen dass er die Einheimische Tierwelt kennt.
> Und wenn der Wels nicht Einheimisch ist hat er nichts in unseren Gewässern verloren.
> Schlechte Beispiele gibt es genug, Schwarzmeergrundel, *Stichling*, Sonnenbarsch, Forellenbarsch, *Kaulbarsch* ... da hätte man immer gleich die ersten erledigen sollen ...



Bei einem solchen Wissensstand in spezieller Fischkunde muss einen gar nichts mehr wundern. |uhoh:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Für mich ist das ein Zwergwels.


 
Ist glaube, für einen Zwergwaller ist er zu groß. 

Außerdem hat der Zwergwaller unterhalb des Mauls 4 Barteln (Gesamtanzahl 8 gegenüber 6 beim "normalen" Wels). Auf dem Bild erkennen ich aber nur 2.


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*

Franz meint wohl den hier: http://www.fischlexikon.info/Box/Ictalurus_nebulosus.html
Wobei der aber nicht so groß wird, wie der abgebildete, den Sneep als Ictalurus punktatus identifiziert.

Da dürften uns also mehrere Läuse in den Gewässerpelz gesetzt worden sein.


----------



## fishingoutlaw (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*

Hallo Naturliebhaber

in meinem Hausgewässer sind sowohl der Stichling (dreistachlige Stichling) und der Kaulbarsch nicht heimisch.
Beide Fische sind im Bodensee als Neozene geführt ....
Sicher ein Fehler daraus auf ganz Mitteleuropa zu schliessen, aber im Grunde doch richtig, da ich ja in erster Linie in meinem Gewässer wissen sollte was geht.
Siehe Auszug aus der Webseite der IBKF:

Dreistachliger Stichling (_Gasterosteus aculeatus_) Der dreistachlige Stichling war ursprünglich im  Bodensee nicht vertreten und ist möglicherweise durch unkontrolliertes  Aussetzen von Aquarienfischen in den See gelangt. Der Bestand dieser  Kleinfischart unterliegt sehr starken Schwankungen. Der Stichling  bevorzugt krautreiche Flachwassergebiete, in denen es zu großen  Ansammlungen kommen kann. Während der Laichzeit im Frühjahr zeichnet  sich diese Fischart durch ein bemerkenswertes Verhalten aus. Die Eier  werden in einem vom Männchen aus Pflanzenteilen gebauten Nest abgelegt  und vom diesem bis zum Schlupf der Brut bewacht.





                       Der Kaulbarsch wurde 1987 zum ersten Mal im Bodensee  festgestellt. Danach hat er sich iim Bodensee-Obersee stark  ausgebreitet und war mit die häufigste Fischart im Uferbereich. In den  letzten Jahren scheint sein Bestand wieder zurückzugehen. Eine  fischereiliche Nutzung dieser Fischart erfolgt nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ein bekanntes "Zwergwelsproblem" hat z.B. der sog. Rußweiher, der zwar regelmäßig abgefischt wird, aber man bekommt das Problem irgendwie nicht so recht in den Griff.


 
Komplett ablassen und ca. 3 Monate über den Winter leer liegen lassen. Graureiher und Frost erledigen die Arbeit.

Nach zwei Wochen wieder auffüllen bringt wenig, da der Zwergwaller über eine sehr gut funktionierende Darmatmung verfügt. Solange feuchter Schlamm und kleine Pfützen da sind, hält der lange durch.



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Beim Angeln sind diese Viecher, wenn sie den in Massen auftreten ziemlich nervig, weil sie alle gängigen Köder fressen. Von Karpfenanglern weiß ich, dass sie wohl lediglich Tigernüsse verschmähen


 
Ich kenne Gewässer, da wird selbst ein Köderfisch in 5 Minuten skeletiert.



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Als Gegenmaßnahme (habe ich in der Lokalzeitung gelesen), wird dort nun vermehrt der große Bruder (also der europäische Wels) eingesetzt, weil dieser mit seinen Kauplatten angeblich in der Lage ist, die Rückendorne des Zwergwels zu zermalmen. Andere Raubfische können das angeblich nicht und deswegen könnte er diesen zum Verhängnis werden.


 
Der Einsatz von Wels ist bei größeren Gewässern aus meiner Sicht Unfug. Das Resultat ist meistens, dass der Zwergwallerbestand aufgrund der Masse nur geringfügig abnimmt, die Schleien und Hechte aber wegen der Welse drastisch schwinden. Am Ende hat man ein Problem mehr statt eines gelöst.

Der Zander nimmt übrigens auch ab und zu gern mal einen Zwergwaller. Auf den Bestand wirkt sich das aber eher wenig aus.

Wir haben im Verein gute Erfahrungen mit dem Einsatz von Reusen gemacht. Macht einen Haufen Arbeit, aber der Bestand in einem Weiher von ca. 11ha ist spürbar gesunken.



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Woher der Zwergwels in der Oberpfalz kommt ist unklar. Auf Stammtischen und in der Lokalzeitung heißt es, die hier in Grafenwöhr stationierten US-Amerikaner hätten ihn wahrscheinlich als "Sportfisch" importiert. Naja.....


 
Laut meines Wissens wurde der Zwergwels 1885 als Speisefisch von Nordamerika nach Europa eingeführt. Und dann man halt alles seinen natürlichen Lauf. Kein Teich ist dicht. Außerdem wuchs er nicht so gut wie angenommen. Da werden einige Leute sicher ihre Teiche nach ein paar Jahren wieder geleert und anderweitig verwendet haben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*



Andal schrieb:


> Franz meint wohl den hier: http://www.fischlexikon.info/Box/Ictalurus_nebulosus.html


 
Ja, und das ist der ganz normale Zwergwaller oder Katzenwels.


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Laut meines Wissens wurde der Zwergwels 1885 als Speisefisch von Nordamerika nach Europa eingeführt. Und dann man halt alles seinen natürlichen Lauf. Kein Teich ist dicht. Außerdem wuchs er nicht so gut wie angenommen. Da werden einige Leute sicher ihre Teiche nach ein paar Jahren wieder geleert und anderweitig verwendet haben.



aber nur in zwei Regionen ist er seit der damaligen Einführung noch "heimisch" überall anders ist er nach einiger Zeit wieder verschwunden. Das wirtschaftliche Interesse hat er nie erfüllt-das hat erst die Regenbogenforelle gebracht, komisch wenn die im Gewässer ist meckern kaum welche |kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*



> Das wirtschaftliche Interesse hat er nie erfüllt-das hat erst die  Regenbogenforelle gebracht, komisch wenn die im Gewässer ist meckern  kaum welche |kopfkrat



Den Unterschied muss ich dir wohl nicht erklären, Refo nicht reproduzierend, der Amiwels aber sehr wohl und zwar so krass, dass es ganze Gewässersysteme (Kanäle Südfrankreich!) gibt, wo Catfish fast die Hauptfischart stellt. 
Will keiner haben, außer ein paar Spinnern, bei denen ohnehin alles zu spät ist!

Jürgen


----------



## Trollwut (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*

Ich musste spontan an einen asiatischen Wels denken, bei denen würde die Maulform wohl eher passen. Aber was genau und wie und warum kann ich nicht sagen. Auf jeden Fall keim heimischer!


----------



## jranseier (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Den Unterschied muss ich dir wohl nicht erklären, Refo nicht reproduzierend, der Amiwels aber sehr wohl



Eines vorweg, ich bin gegen die Regenbogenforelle und alle anderen invasiven, nicht heimischen Arten in unseren Gewässern.

Aber wenn die Bedingungen stimmen, dann reproduziert sich die Regenbogenforelle sehr wohl in unseren Gewässern.

ranseier


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*

@Jranseier, ist mir bekannt das es doch *und zwar ganz selten*  funktioniert, ist aber nicht die Regel wie eben beim Catfish!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*

Man muss bei so einem "beinlosen" Vergleich aber auch sehen, dass die amerikanischen Welse anspruchslose Nahrungsgeneralisten sind. Sie fressen einfach alles, was in die Futterluke passt. Da ist die Gefahr entsprechend groß, dass sie heimische Tierarten nachhaltig schädigen können.


----------



## rippi (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Den Unterschied muss ich dir wohl nicht erklären, Refo nicht reproduzierend, der Amiwels aber sehr wohl und zwar so krass, dass es ganze Gewässersysteme (Kanäle Südfrankreich!) gibt, wo Catfish fast die Hauptfischart stellt.
> Will keiner haben, außer ein paar Spinnern, bei denen ohnehin alles zu spät ist!
> 
> Jürgen



Gibt aber einige Hinweise reproduzierende Stämme an Refos in Europa. Z.b. der Rhein in Liechtenstein. 

Die Leute hier haben Recht der Wels hätte abgeschlagen werden müssen. Genauso wie Siluris glanis, der Zander, Schwarzmundgrundel, abgeschlagen werden sollten, denn diese kommen alle aus der gleichen Region (Donaumündungsregion) und die ist ursprünglich nicht Deutschland. Und gehören damit nicht hierher. Und wir sollten auch endlich mal den Seesaibling in den Alpenseen ausrotten. Dieser gehört dort nicht hin und ist nur durch glaziale Veränderungen dort hingelangt.

Sehen wir der Tatsache mal ins Auge, wenn der Wels anglerisch interessant wäre, dann wäre er hier so was von beliebt. Aber er ist es nicht und gehört damit nicht in diese exklusive Riege.


----------



## PAFischer (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*

Auch ich glaube, dass das ein Zwergwels ist. Bei uns (Bayern) gibt es Gewässer in denen die eine wahre Plage sind und die können durchaus auch die 40 - 50 cm Marke knacken. Die Biester beißen auf fast alles. Die großen kann man zumindest verwerten, aber schön ist das mit denen nicht mehr.


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*

Ein Waller ist es nicht, ein Zwergwels auch nicht.

 Willkommen bei den Welsen, einer Familie mit tausenden von Arten.
 Schon von den Amerikanischen Katzenwelsen gibt es wohl mehr, als Karpfenartige Fische bei uns.:q

 Aber so wie der ausschaut würde ich eher auf einen Fisch aus einem Aquarium tippen.
 Vermutlich werden in Deutschland hunderte von Welsarten gehalten.
 Da wird es dutzende geben, die man aus dem Bild heraussehen kann...

 Tippe eher auf einen Afrikaner oder Asiaten.
 Aber fremd ist der halt immer und ob der überhaupt überlebt oder wie Tausende von  heimlich ausgesetzten Fischen im Winter stirbt ist ja völlig unklar.

 Ein solcher Fisch ist doch kein Weltuntergang.
 Das ist halt der heimliche Normalfall, das fast jedes Gewässer immer mal wieder eine Aquariumladung bekommt.
 Fast immer regelt sich das ganz schnell und nichts passiert.

 Fremde Fischarten sind halt nur gaaans selten, an die herrschenden Bedingungen angepasst.
 Sie müssten aber sogar zufällig hervorragend angepasst sein um sich invasiv zu behaupten.

 Selbst die eingeführten Zwergwelse halten sich nur selten In der Regel setzen sie sich nicht durch sondern verschwinden.
 Wäre es anders gäbe es sie heute wohl längst überall.
 Ergo, ist das Problem bei uns weniger der Zwergwels als ein bestehendes Problem in einem Gewässer, wo der Zwergwels plötzlich massenhaft vorkommt.


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*

Also zu den Refos nochmal kurz:
Bei uns, mitten in Bayern, gibts einen Bach der reproduziert. 
Zumindest, wenn man den Aussagen des Vereins glaubt, der das Bächlein bewirtschaftet:
http://www.fischereiverein-schmidmuehlen.de/?page_id=211


----------



## sebwu (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*

da hat wohl jemand seinen froschwels (clarias batrachus)
 entsorgt, die albinos sind sehr belibt in der aquaristik.
leider werden die fische recht schnell zu groß für die gängigen becken (erklärt auch die kaputten barteln)  und irgendwo müssen die ja hin *kotz*. 

mfg sebwu


----------



## rheinfischer70 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welsart. Amerikaner oder Afrikaner?*

Endlich wieder am Rechner und nicht vom Handy. Das Foto ist ca. 10 Jahre alt und obwohl der Fisch damals released wurde, habe ich nichts von weiteren Fängen dieser Art gehört. 
Wahrscheinlich hat der Fisch nicht überlebt. 
Frage mal beim Fänger, in welcher Jahreszeit der Fisch gefangen wurde. 
Ach so, der Baggersee liegt 3km von einer Autobahnabfahrt entfernt und ist im Sommer mit vielen Badegästen aus der ganzen Region bevölkert.
Könnte also doch ein Aquariumfisch gewesen sein.


----------

